# OCZ Cryo-Z importieren?!



## Pleusch (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr von PCGH oder ihr hier im Forum wisst ob man die Kompressorkühlung von OCZ nach Deutschland importieren kann.

Ich habe da leider nix gefunden.

Die Garantie wäre mir egal.

Oder kennt ihr günstige alternativen um meine CPU in den minus Bereich zu Kühlen. Es sollte den Kostenaufwand von 300 Euro nicht übersteigen.

Wichtig ist mir:

Sollte solide gebaut sein. Extern nicht grad wie eine Kloschüssel aussehen sondern was hermachen. Und meine CPU min auf -20 Kühlen.

Ich habe bei mir einen Phenom II 955BE auf 3,6 getaktet. Mehr ist im mom nicht drin. Was auch an den Rams liegt.

Paar Tipps oder ähnliches ( Im bezug auf die Kühlung ).

Mfg Pleusch 


PS: Und bitte nur für mich relevante Informationen. Mit dummen besserwisser kommentaren kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Oliver (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: OCZ Cryo-Z importeiren?!*

Der Import ist eine schlechte Idee, weil die Cryo-Z für 110 Volt ausgelegt ist. Der PReis mag zwar attraktiv klingen, aber nach Transport (der ein Risiko darstellt) und Zoll, fährst du mit einer in Europa gebauten Kompressorkühlung deutlich besser.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Pleusch (22. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Elektriker das mit dem internen Netzteil etc bekomm ich hin da werde ich was reinbasteln. Deswegen spielt für mich auch die Garantie keine Rolle.

Ich habe auch schon im Thread von StellaNor nachgeschaut.

Sie sagt zwar wo sie bestellt hat aber leider keine Zahlen oder was ich bei der Bestellung beachten muss.

Jemand ahnung oder ne idee?

Ich finde weder zu LittleDevil ne Site noch zu Duniek.

Hat jemand deren Telefon nummer oder nen Link?


----------



## Oliver (22. Februar 2010)

LittleDevil wohn in Skandinavien, da wird dir eine Telefonnummer nicht wirklich viel nutzen 

Beide User kannst du in internationalen Foren wie Xtremesystems.org anschreiben oder erst mal meine PN lesen.

Mit dem Umbau ist das nicht ohne Weiteres getan, denn mit 230 Volt wird die Kompressorkühlung eine mehr als bescheidene Leistung haben.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Februar 2010)

könnte man nich einfach nen entsprechend leistungsfähigen transformator 230/60hz - 110/50hz davor hängen ? xD
dann sollt die leistung doch nicht anders sein ...


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Februar 2010)

Die OCZ Cryo-Z zu importieren lohnt sich wirklich nicht, und warum willst du dir im Ausland eine Kompressorkühlung bauen lassen?
Es gibt doch auch in Deutschland ein paar fähige Leute die dir bauen können was du möchtest.


----------



## Pleusch (22. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich gehts mir am ***** vorbei wo die Kokü herkommt so lange sie funktioniert.

Blos es wäre ma ganz nett wenn mir jemand ma einen Link oder ähnliches geben könnte damit ich nen anfang habe. Was bringen mir Firmennamen wenn ich sie nicht im Internet finde. Das heist ich brauch ne Telefon nummer etc.

Außerdem hätte ich schon gern die LittleDevil.


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Februar 2010)

Litteldevil baut nichts mehr.

hier findest du ihn: XtremeSystems Forums - View Profile: LittleDevil


----------



## Pleusch (23. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte endlich wissen. 1 Wer stellt eine fertige her. 2 Wo bekomm ich die.^^
Alles andere Spielt keine rolle.


----------



## ZeroToxin (23. Februar 2010)

ansonsten wird dir auch hier gern geholfen:

..:[eXtremeCooling.de]:..

Da gibts mehrere Leute die bauen welche und verkaufen diese, oder haben noch fertige rumliegen und verkaufen dann. einfach ma reinschaun


----------



## Pleusch (23. Februar 2010)

.....


----------

